# Buying Guppies Online



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello. I need the name of some reputable online tropical fish suppliers. I'm interested in purchasing female guppies. My fish store seems to have the same type females and I'm looking for something different. Thanks for your help! (I'm located in SC).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Talk to Adrian at swampriveraquatics. Or I can send you some females just for the cost of shipping.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

What kind of females do you have?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

females









male


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh....they are beautiful! Would LOVE to have 3 if you have that many to spare! Any color other than orange/red. I need females that aren't tiny....they sell them so small at the pet store. How much would shipping be?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is some that has blue. I have approximately 50 females in there so no problem. It would be hard though to pick out females of certain colors as they throw both.

Shipping to get them there safely would be 12.00 for priority mail.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, in that case, would love to get 4 decent sized females, as well as 1 male if possible! Would love the blue in them too. I'd rather pay more and have them shipped overnight...how much would that be? Would want to give them the best chance of making it here!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

give me your zip code then I can get shipping costs for overnight.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

zip code is 29582


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Express is 32.95


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

$32.95 is fine. Could you send them overnight on Monday? And how do I pay?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Paypal is the best way. My account is [email protected]. If you don't have a paypal account its easy and free to get one.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

H2O way,where in SC are ya located?

And BTW,I can tell ya,Susan has awesome fish.I have two of her BN plecs and they are awesome.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

susankat said:


> Paypal is the best way. My account is [email protected]. If you don't have a paypal account its easy and free to get one.


I do have a paypal acccount. Will send the money to you now. Just let me know when you send them so I can be on the lookout. Thanks so much! Can't wait!


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> H2O way,where in SC are ya located?
> 
> And BTW,I can tell ya,Susan has awesome fish.I have two of her BN plecs and they are awesome.


I'm in Myrtle Beach. Thanks for the info. Looking forward to getting them!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get back to this earlier but have been sick.

I can ship on Saturday and you will have it Monday, Or can ship Monday and you can have it Tuesday or Wed. Depending on your mail. I would rather ship Sat as I can get it out earlier.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry you have been sick. I wanted to pay the extra money so they would be delivered overnight. I don't see how they can survive going through the mail for 2 (or more) days. Have you had good success mailing fish before? I don't have any experience with this. I will be available to receive them any day next week. If it's better for you to send them later in the week, that's fine too. And if you find that it's going to take too long to get them here, just return the money to my paypal account. Thanks for your time!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been shipping fish for quite awhle. I will ship on Monday, should recieve on Tuesday, but I don't know how well your post office is so it can be Wed. to get there.
If you would like referenece on my shipping ask Majerah1, she lives in same state and have shipped fish to her.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

OK....ship on Monday and I"ll be on the lookout Tuesday for them. Thanks again for your time and sharing your beautiful fish!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

She got some from me and is happy with them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't have platies, but do have some endlers. I usually quit shipping after the 15th of Nov and won't start again till early spring to ensure the safty of the fish. But that also depends on how the winter goes.


----------

